# SYNCHRONISER MAIL ET OWA (EXCHANGE)



## AlexMac33 (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Après des heures et des heures à trainer sur les forums partout et ne trouvant pas la solution depuis des mois...j'y ai pourtant cru avec l'arrivé de Snow Leopard.. je me résous à poster un ultime message même si je pense que la réponse tient du miracle.

Je cherche à synchroniser owa avec Mail.
Je le fait très bien avec mon Iphone avec les paramètres suivants:
Adresse:mon adresse
serveur: dg-s4.ensam.eu
Domaine:facultatif
nom d'utilisateur:le mien
mot de passe:le mien
utiliser ssl: oui
description:mon adresse

J'arrive à le faire en dépit avec Entourage avec les paramètres suivants:
Account ID:ENSAM/mon nom d'utilisateur
password:lemien
serveur exchange:dg-s4.ensam.eu
SSL activé

OR avec ces paramètres impossible d'y arriver avec Mail.
Avez vous la solution ?? Si oui bravo 
Merci !

Non ! Pas de solution ici ! Les solutions à ce genre de problème sont à rechercher dans "Internet et réseau", ainsi que je l'explique dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que j'ai fait figurer en tête du forum "Applications" !

On déménage.


----------



## pickwick (6 Novembre 2009)

Et ici ?
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=175892


----------

